# Seeking Gamers in Bellingham, WA



## Justicegurl (Mar 25, 2009)

looking for people who would like to join a group in Bellingham, WA. We host the game at our apartment,  we play DND 3.5 in a group of five players, two of which are female, 3 of which are male, one of which is the DM, but the who changes occasionally, we'd like to add one or two more players to our game. If you'd like to join please e-mail me at Justicegurl05@msn.com.
Current games include a delve into the City of the Spider queen and a game in a world of our own making. Players are welcome to join one or both depending on what they feel they would like to be a part of.


----------



## Justicegurl (Nov 1, 2012)

*Moved away*

My husband I and are no longer in the Bellingham Area, we recently moved to Bothell. We do still enjoy meeting new gamers and such, but we live somewhere else now. Also, we have switched to Pathfinder. For all of you in Bellingham still looking for somewhere to go, try Eagle's Games, I know they have at least one night a week that they run Pathfinder Society, so it's a good place to go and meet gamers. Good luck!


----------

